# Beato chi non paga il canone rai



## lothar57 (15 Febbraio 2012)

Non vedevo da almeno 15 anni sanremo.e facendomi violenza,ho atteso l'ingresso di Celentano,ero curioso..dopo 10 minuti di pistolotto ho chiuso.
Andrebbe portato in una casa di cura per anziani,e'ridicolo..e noi lo paghiamo....
Il primo parere viene da mia amica,quindi non lo conto...ma...concordate anche voi..che sia vergognoso mandarlo sul palco??


----------



## free (15 Febbraio 2012)

non sono beata!
mi arriva direttamente a casa, che sfiga!


----------



## Non Registrato (15 Febbraio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Non vedevo da almeno 15 anni sanremo.e facendomi violenza,ho atteso l'ingresso di Celentano,ero curioso..dopo 10 minuti di pistolotto ho chiuso.
> Andrebbe portato in una casa di cura per anziani,e'ridicolo..e noi lo paghiamo....
> Il primo parere viene da mia amica,quindi non lo conto...ma...concordate anche voi..che sia vergognoso mandarlo sul palco??



Sai lothar, guardavo celentano, per me un mito, visto che, in tutte le sue parole, che siano film, canzoni ed altro, ho sempre trovato quella maniera infantile diretta e vivace per, o una risata, o rimanere a bocca aperta per delle verità che, lui dice.
Certo hai ragione, celentano è vecchio, e sembra parlare come un ragazzino che va al primo liceo, pieno di se e di ideali, quelli che hanno i ragazzini cioè, e guardare un uomo della sua età dire quelle cose in un luogo dove il mondo vede, sente ed osserva, pare strano, molto strano, che poi la sceneggiata abbia da contorno battute, canzoni e altro che soltanto in pochi capiscono nei silenzi di celentano, possa servire a condire il tutto, per farlo uscire da quei canoni di battute taglienti e denuncianti, bhe direi che, il vecchio ragazzino .. ehehehe ammia piace.

Claudio.


----------



## Minerva (15 Febbraio 2012)

non è che mi sia mai  piaciuto un granché ma celentano non è affatto vecchio; proprio in virtù di passioni e ideali che lo riguardano.
Solo per le battute sull'avvenire, famiglia cristiana e...quell'imbecille di aldo grasso lo promuovo.
anche dal punto di vista spettacolare usa grandi professionisti nei balletti e nelle luci; nelle trasmissioni passate ha sempre chiamato geni e poeti come de andré, gaber, fo
un ignorante che si circonda di belle teste


----------



## Quibbelqurz (15 Febbraio 2012)

non concordo sulla beatitudine. se hai la tv e la usi paghi il canone e punto. se non lo fai allora non lamentarti della qualità della tv, perché sei tu a volerla così.

se vuoi la tv migliore, come primo passo la elimini fisicamente e non la guardi per anni, decine di anni. e allora sei autorizzato a parlare da onesto cittadino con opinione cristallina e convertire gli altri a seguirti, che guarda caso non succederà mai.

fin quando stiamo lì a guardare e protestare, non cambierà mai nulla. ma la crisi da un aiutino anche in quella direzione. qualcuno non in grado di pagare, controvoglia elimina la tv e scopre il grandissimo valore della libertà del pensiero. se è intelligente.


----------



## Nocciola (15 Febbraio 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> non concordo sulla beatitudine. se hai la tv e la usi paghi il canone e punto. se non lo fai allora non lamentarti della qualità della tv, perché sei tu a volerla così.
> 
> se vuoi la tv migliore, come primo passo la elimini fisicamente e non la guardi per anni, decine di anni. e allora sei autorizzato a parlare da onesto cittadino con opinione cristallina e convertire gli altri a seguirti, che guarda caso non succederà mai.
> 
> fin quando stiamo lì a guardare e protestare, non cambierà mai nulla. ma la crisi da un aiutino anche in quella direzione. qualcuno non in grado di pagare, controvoglia elimina la tv e scopre il grandissimo valore della libertà del pensiero. se è intelligente.


Sarei d'accordo con te se non dovessi sorbirmi la pubblicità. Ma visto che Rai e Sipra godono degli introiti pubblicitari esattamente come le televisioni private non capisco perchè io debba in qualche modo sostenerle..


----------



## Quibbelqurz (15 Febbraio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sarei d'accordo con te se non dovessi sorbirmi la pubblicità. Ma visto che Rai e Sipra godono degli introiti pubblicitari esattamente come le televisioni private non capisco perchè io debba in qualche modo sostenerle..


Dal momento che paghi puoi far valere i tuoi diritti. Solo che, anche lì, nessuno si muove, in attesa che lo faccia qualcun altro. Io ho fatto valere il mio diritto di non pagare il canone perché la televisione non ce l'ho e hanno comunque preteso con ogni mezzo che io lo pagassi. Le mie lettere hanno fatto letteralmente il giro per tutti gli uffici, sia per i contenuti, sia perché si arrampicavano sugli specchi. Li ho fatto incazzare nero. Ma non hanno potuto fare nulla, perché avevo ragione io.

Ed è questo che manca! Manca avere ragione e manca far valere il diritto. Uno da solo può quasi nulla, è vero, ma se resta uno solo per sempre, la sua voce non penetra il tessuto in quelle profondità dove qualcosa cambia.


----------



## Non Registrato (16 Febbraio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> non è che mi sia mai  piaciuto un granché ma celentano non è affatto vecchio; proprio in virtù di passioni e ideali che lo riguardano.
> Solo per le battute sull'avvenire, famiglia cristiana e...quell'imbecille di aldo grasso lo promuovo.
> anche dal punto di vista spettacolare usa grandi professionisti nei balletti e nelle luci; nelle trasmissioni passate ha sempre chiamato geni e poeti come de andré, gaber, fo
> un ignorante che si circonda di belle teste


Dico..... ma mai ti soffermi a capire quello che, veramente si vuole dire scrivendo ? ma chi sta dicendo che Celentano sia vecchio dentro? che poi è inconfutabile che abbia una certà età direi che, è palese! mo se mi devo andare a cercare su google a quanti anni comincia la vecchiaia, e su su smettila Minerva, alcune volte capisco i perchè delle diatribe tra te ed il conte.

E comunque stavamo a dire "credo" le stesse cose, ma senza fare il maestro.

Claudio.


----------



## lothar57 (16 Febbraio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sarei d'accordo con te se non dovessi sorbirmi la pubblicità. Ma visto che Rai e Sipra godono degli introiti pubblicitari esattamente come le televisioni private non capisco perchè io debba in qualche modo sostenerle..


:up:..ieri sera ti ho pensato,,che spettacolo il Diavolo...e Prince..grandissimo..certo gol non li fai per caso


----------



## Nocciola (16 Febbraio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> :up:..ieri sera ti ho pensato,,che spettacolo il Diavolo...e Prince..grandissimo..certo gol non li fai per caso


Si bravi! Bisogna anche ammettere che l'Arsenal non è mai entrato in campo....Prince è di un altro pianeta.....


----------



## Minerva (16 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Dico..... ma mai ti soffermi a capire quello che, veramente si vuole dire scrivendo ? ma chi sta dicendo che Celentano sia vecchio dentro? che poi è inconfutabile che abbia una certà età direi che, è palese! mo se mi devo andare a cercare su google a quanti anni comincia la vecchiaia, e su su smettila Minerva, alcune volte capisco i perchè delle diatribe tra te ed il conte.
> 
> E comunque stavamo a dire "credo" le stesse cose, ma senza fare il maestro.
> 
> Claudio.


non ho mica capito perché parti polemico...
io non lo ero per nulla , boh...anche in un altro post mi sono chiesta la stessa cosa.


----------



## Minerva (16 Febbraio 2012)

comunque siete decisamente poco aggiornati : la problematica vera è quella delle mutande di belen...le aveva?
in realtà sì, ma sembrava di no
http://www.tgcom24.mediaset.it/tele...n-hot-a-sanremo-sotto-il-vestito-niente.shtml


----------



## Non Registrato (16 Febbraio 2012)

.


----------



## contepinceton (17 Febbraio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> comunque siete decisamente poco aggiornati : la problematica vera è quella delle mutande di belen...le aveva?
> in realtà sì, ma sembrava di no
> http://www.tgcom24.mediaset.it/tele...n-hot-a-sanremo-sotto-il-vestito-niente.shtml


Ma lo vedi che il mondo è come volontà e rappresentazione ?

Comunque da come conosco io le donne...
"certe" donne amano andare in giro senza mutandine...

Per la gioia di grandi e piccini...


----------



## Nocciola (17 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma lo vedi che il mondo è come volontà e rappresentazione ?
> 
> Comunque da come conosco io le donne...
> "certe" donne amano andare in giro senza mutandine...
> ...


Sono d'accordo con te se lo fai nel tuo privato. 
Belen è stata veramente fuori luogo. E' scesa 3 volte da quelle scale aprendo apposta lo spacco in uno spettacolo che per tradizione è dedicata alle famiglie. E non sono una moralista, ma trovo tutto di pessimo gusto. 
E cosa non meno importante che nel 2012 una donna per far parlare di se abbia bisogno di far credere di non portare le mutande o farsi fotografare su uno yatch mentre scopa con il suo fidanzato lo trovo veramente svilente per la categoria........


----------



## contepinceton (17 Febbraio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo con te se lo fai nel tuo privato.
> Belen è stata veramente fuori luogo. E' scesa 3 volte da quelle scale aprendo apposta lo spacco in uno spettacolo che per tradizione è dedicata alle famiglie. E non sono una moralista, ma trovo tutto di pessimo gusto.
> E cosa non meno importante che nel 2012 una donna per far parlare di se abbia bisogno di far credere di non portare le mutande o farsi fotografare su uno yatch mentre scopa con il suo fidanzato lo trovo veramente svilente per la categoria........


Quale categoria?
Stiamo parlando di una donna come Belen...
Non che so...di una Sofia Loren eh?

Mi dispiace Farfalla e vediamo di non essere come dire...ingenui.

Chiunque si occupi di fenomeni mediatici...sa che...
Pur di fare audience...
Si vende l'anima al diavolo eh?

Se ripercorriamo la storia della Tv italiana troviamo un grande bivio.

Quando è entrata in campo Mediaset con Drive In...si diede finalmente il luna pork all'italiano medio...
Da lì a botte di audience è partita la gara a chi si adeguava...

Non a caso le uniche cose interessanti della tv...si hanno su Rai 3...appunto fuori...orario...

Si fa la tv...
Che l'italiano guarda...

Non programmi adatti alle famiglie...
Perchè le famiglie...trovano pallosi quei programmi...

L'italiano medio, spettatore, non è uomo che ami discutere sui massimi sistemi...

Ma ama parlare delle mutandine o meno di Belen...

Poi canone o non canone...
Sono furbini eh?
Il canone rai non è un abbonamento ad un servizio televisivo...
Ma...
Una tassa sulla proprietà dell'apparecchio telvisivo...

QUello che a me stupisce è che ci siano ancora molte persone che hanno tempo e voglia di passarsi le serate davanti al Festival di San remo...no?


----------



## Nocciola (17 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Quale categoria?
> Stiamo parlando di una donna come Belen...
> Non che so...di una Sofia Loren eh?
> 
> ...


Parli di un argomento che conosco molto bene....So benissimo le motivazioni che l'hanno spinta a fare quello che ha fatto. Semplicemente lo trovo svilente per il genere femminile tutto qui. 
Credo che ci sono donne splendide che fanno Tv che hanno saputo far parlare di loro senza dover mostrare una farfalla o accoppiarsi con un demente......Tutto qui
Quelle sono donne le altre donnette.......IMHO


----------



## contepinceton (17 Febbraio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Parli di un argomento che conosco molto bene....So benissimo le motivazioni che l'hanno spinta a fare quello che ha fatto. Semplicemente lo trovo svilente per il genere femminile tutto qui.
> Credo che ci sono donne splendide che fanno Tv che hanno saputo far parlare di loro senza dover mostrare una farfalla o accoppiarsi con un demente......Tutto qui
> Quelle sono donne le altre donnette.......IMHO


Appunto il genere femminile è diviso da lotte intestine...tra la tribù delle donne e la tribù delle donnette...

Tra quelle che non saranno mai fatte come Belen...e quelle che pagherebbero oro per essere al suo posto eh?

Belen...è solo una pagata...per fare quello che gli dicono di fare eh?
Non vuole?

Figuriamoci che fila di "donnette" che c'è pur di fare saltin sul palco dell'Ariston...

Le donne splendide che fanno Tv...
Semplicemente...
Hanno il loro lavoro...

E se ne fregano delle varie Belen...

Belen finirà nel nulla e nel dimenticatoio...

QUelle che hanno fatto sul serio la tv...
Verranno ricordate...

Tutto lì...

Ohi stiamo parlando dell'Ariston e del Festival di San Remo...
Mica siamo che so...Natural Geografic eh?

Il mondo della tv ora è durissimo...
Hai molte opzioni su cosa guardare...

E i produttori san benissimo che lo spettatore se sceglie un programma è a scapito di un altro eh?


----------



## Nocciola (17 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Appunto il genere femminile è diviso da lotte intestine...tra la tribù delle donne e la tribù delle donnette...
> 
> Tra quelle che non saranno mai fatte come Belen...e quelle che pagherebbero oro per essere al suo posto eh?
> 
> ...


Quoto. Il discorso era un altro comunque.
Invidio molto la bellezza il fisico di Belen è veramente strafiga..Potrei pagare per essere come lei, ma  a una condizione però che mi lascino la mia testa perchè se per avere il suo fisico devo prendermi anche il suo cervello, grazie tante ma resto così.........


----------



## contepinceton (17 Febbraio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto. Il discorso era un altro comunque.
> Invidio molto la bellezza il fisico di Belen è veramente strafiga..Potrei pagare per essere come lei, ma  a una condizione però che mi lascino la mia testa perchè se per avere il suo fisico devo prendermi anche il suo cervello, grazie tante ma resto così.........


Ok...
Ma a sto mondo dai...
Ci vogliono anche le Belen eh?
Chi se ne frega se ha un cervello o che cosa pensa?

Lei è un'immagine.

Insomma fa il suo lavoro eh?


----------



## Nocciola (17 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ok...
> Ma a sto mondo dai...
> Ci vogliono anche le Belen eh?
> Chi se ne frega se ha un cervello o che cosa pensa?
> ...


Purtroppo hai ragione


----------



## contepinceton (17 Febbraio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Purtroppo hai ragione


Guarda me...
Avrei sognato di essere l'erede di un Gabriel Pontello, di un Rocco Siffredi...di un Franco Trentalance...

E nella vita ho dovuto accontentarmi di essere 
Pincy mezza lancia
e per giunta spuntata no?

Ma che io mi metta a raccontarla alle donne come la vedono loro pur che desiderino ricevere la mezza lancia spuntata...
Te lo puoi scordare...

Io la racconto così come la vedo!:mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (17 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Guarda me...
> Avrei sognato di essere l'erede di un Gabriel Pontello, di un Rocco Siffredi...di un Franco Trentalance...
> 
> E nella vita ho dovuto accontentarmi di essere
> ...


E fai benissimo:up:


----------



## contepinceton (17 Febbraio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> E fai benissimo:up:


Infatti sono un pessimo seduttore...
Poi cosa devo fare se vedo un'amica perdere la testa per un'idiota?
La lascio fare no?

basta che poi non venga a piangere da me...no?

Perchè so che fa malino a venire scaricate da un uomo che osannavamo no?

Quindi piuttosto di mentire a me stesso...
Metto a morte gli amici.


----------



## geko (18 Febbraio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> comunque siete decisamente poco aggiornati : la problematica vera è quella delle mutande di belen...le aveva?
> in realtà sì, ma sembrava di no
> http://www.tgcom24.mediaset.it/tele...n-hot-a-sanremo-sotto-il-vestito-niente.shtml


Tutta un'altra cosa, eh?


----------

